# Bye, I'm tired of this bullsh*t



## Samlambert (Jul 3, 2009)

<- Not f*cking coming back.

Flame me all you want.

Tired of the ******** of people acting all superior.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 3, 2009)

lol HISSY FIT


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

He'll be back.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 3, 2009)

Who would ever do this kind of thing?


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jul 3, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> <- Not f*cking coming back.
> 
> Flame me all you want.
> 
> Tired of the ******** of people acting all superior.



I agree with that sometimes, like wanting to make up their own rules, have to type in perfect english


----------



## beingforitself (Jul 3, 2009)

[insert snide 4chan-esque comment]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Who would ever do this kind of thing?


you, like 3 months ago.


----------



## shelley (Jul 3, 2009)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > <- Not f*cking coming back.
> ...



Since when is that a rule? Nobody expects "perfect" English, especially in a forum frequented by many international members. If you're a native speaker, formatting your posts properly so that people can read it should take minimal effort unless you're completely incompetent.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12443
look at rule 1 and 2, you cant even not type capital, and that is only semi-proper english, i can't imagine what is proper english is, i don't even think im speaking english now


----------



## shelley (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, because somebody stating basic rules of English grammar (which you should have learned in grade school) is making up forum rules and acting superior.


----------



## Enter (Jul 3, 2009)

točno tako se strinjam z vsem naštetim o I forgot these is an English speaking forum


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jul 3, 2009)

Lol, don't you see there are many people that made a thread and got yell at like crazy, saying someone OMG use the search button, there must be 1 person that get yell at for that, oh and that Rubik's Exer Just got yelled at yesterday for asking too much question, what is wrong with asking so much question, you can just not click in his thread, why do you guys have to yell at him?


----------



## Offblast! (Jul 3, 2009)

lol, owned


----------



## Kian (Jul 3, 2009)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > <- Not f*cking coming back.
> ...



That's not what this was about.

In fact, it's almost the opposite.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 3, 2009)

People acting all superior?


----------



## blade740 (Jul 3, 2009)

SamLambert wanting to make up his own rules.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 3, 2009)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > <- Not f*cking coming back.
> ...



I totally agree
Im thinking of leaving because I am like public Enemy #1
And I am fed up of people acting superior too

I could name names


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 3, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Who would ever do this kind of thing?
> ...


It was a joke.




04mucklowd said:


> ISuckAtCubing said:
> 
> 
> > Samlambert said:
> ...







04mucklowd said:


> no one cares


----------

